# 4K resolution keeps unchecking!



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

The technician tried to warn me and I didn’t listen. Not only are the 4K channels dim (ever since the new guide and HDR were implemented) but my C61k keeps unchecking the 4K resolution setting after EVERY power cycle. Beyond annoying to say the least. Anyone have a fix for this?? I’d like the dim 4K picture fixed as well but seems unlikely since AT&T won’t even acknowledge the problem exists.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the issues discussed ad nauseum in "New GUI" HR54, C61k threads ... take a look


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

DetIrish said:


> The technician tried to warn me and I didn't listen. Not only are the 4K channels dim (ever since the new guide and HDR were implemented) but my C61k keeps unchecking the 4K resolution setting after EVERY power cycle. Beyond annoying to say the least. Anyone have a fix for this?? I'd like the dim 4K picture fixed as well but seems unlikely since AT&T won't even acknowledge the problem exists.


Well the dim issue should only affect the guide. It should not actually dim the picture. If it is you may have a tv/input setting/cable issue. But the issue is not related to the new GUI as this started after.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DetIrish said:


> The technician tried to warn me and I didn't listen. Not only are the 4K channels dim (ever since the new guide and HDR were implemented) but my C61k keeps unchecking the 4K resolution setting after EVERY power cycle. Beyond annoying to say the least. Anyone have a fix for this?? I'd like the dim 4K picture fixed as well but seems unlikely since AT&T won't even acknowledge the problem exists.


You say it happens after a Power Cycle. Try leaving the C61k ON and just turn off the TV when you are done watching it. What does it do then ?


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> You say it happens after a Power Cycle. Try leaving the C61k ON and just turn off the TV when you are done watching it. What does it do then ?


It does not happen when I leave the C61k on and just turn the tv off.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

DetIrish said:


> It does not happen when I leave the C61k on and just turn the tv off.


Then I would just leave it on.
There is almost non difference in the electricity used when it is on or off. All that off does is it stops sending the picture to the TV.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I have the same issues with my HR54 losing the 4k setting. I have to keep resetting it when I want to watch a 4k show. Is D* aware of this problem?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you get a message? If so, what? What is the TV? 

My 4K TV (a 43" Sammy) shows, in the DIRECTV menu, only 720 through 4K. If you have more resolutions, perhaps uncheck the low grade ones.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> I have the same issues with my HR54 losing the 4k setting. I have to keep resetting it when I want to watch a 4k show. Is D* aware of this problem?


call and complain to DTV CSR, not to us


----------



## Ursolution23 (May 3, 2018)

DetIrish said:


> The technician tried to warn me and I didn't listen. Not only are the 4K channels dim (ever since the new guide and HDR were implemented) but my C61k keeps unchecking the 4K resolution setting after EVERY power cycle. Beyond annoying to say the least. Anyone have a fix for this?? I'd like the dim 4K picture fixed as well but seems unlikely since AT&T won't even acknowledge the problem exists.


In settings go to display and uncheck native button and then resolution and uncheck the lowest ones except 1080 and 4k then try again


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DetIrish said:


> The technician tried to warn me and I didn't listen. Not only are the 4K channels dim (ever since the new guide and HDR were implemented) but my C61k keeps unchecking the 4K resolution setting after EVERY power cycle. Beyond annoying to say the least. Anyone have a fix for this?? I'd like the dim 4K picture fixed as well but seems unlikely since AT&T won't even acknowledge the problem exists.





n3ntj said:


> I have the same issues with my HR54 losing the 4k setting. I have to keep resetting it when I want to watch a 4k show. Is D* aware of this problem?


We need more info. What model HR54 do you guys have and what software are your HR54s running? I have a HR54-200 (0x1037) and a C61K-700 (0x0fbf). I always use NATIVE ON with all resolutions checked and am not experiencing this issue.


----------



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> We need more info. What model HR54 do you guys have and what software are your HR54s running? I have a HR54-200 (0x1037) and a C61K-700 (0x0fbf). I always use NATIVE ON with all resolutions checked and am not experiencing this issue.


I experienced the same issue when I connected the HDMI output of my C61K client into my Denon receiver. Directv tech recommended I bypass the receiver and connect the C61K client directly into an HDMI TV input. I am running audio into the receiver via the C61K optical output.

Not happy with having to configure the AVR workaround, but the recommendation did eliminate intermittent the problem.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HarryG said:


> I experienced the same issue when I connected the HDMI output of my C61K client into my Denon receiver. Directv tech recommended I bypass the receiver and connect the C61K client directly into an HDMI TV input. I am running audio into the receiver via the C61K optical output.
> 
> Not happy with having to configure the AVR workaround, but the recommendation did eliminate intermittent the problem.


That's a pretty poor solution to your issue. DIRECTV delivers Dolby Surround Sound when available but you need a AVR to utilize it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> That's a pretty poor solution to your issue. DIRECTV delivers Dolby Surround Sound when available but you need a AVR to utilize it.


He stated he is using Optical out of C61k to the AVR. It does DD 5.1 I know for sure since my Yamaha is very old and does not have HDMI ports in or out.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> He stated he is using Optical out of C61k to the AVR. It does DD 5.1 I know for sure since my Yamaha is very old and does not have HDMI ports in or out.


He also stated he's not happy with having to configure the AVR workaround.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

he should be happy now, when everything is working OK
small inconvenience to connect the all cables is not the end of the World


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

HarryG said:


> I experienced the same issue when I connected the HDMI output of my C61K client into my Denon receiver. Directv tech recommended I bypass the receiver and connect the C61K client directly into an HDMI TV input. I am running audio into the receiver via the C61K optical output.
> 
> Not happy with having to configure the AVR workaround, but the recommendation did eliminate intermittent the problem.


I have a Marantz 8802A (same company) and have the same problem. The 8802A has all the latest firmware, including the Dolby Vision update. I have an Oppo UDP 205 & Apply TV 4K. I can watch UHD discs with HDR and DV and 4K programming on the Apple TV in HDR with both devices piped through the Marantz without any issues, yet every time I turn my HT system off, the 4K setting on the C61K needs to be rechecked. If I hook up my 50' HDMI cable directly to my B6P and bypass, the setting will save. The setting on the 8802a is already set to pass through.

Must be a compatibility issue with the C61K and D&M products.


----------



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

P Smith said:


> he should be happy now, when everything is working OK
> small inconvenience to connect the all cables is not the end of the World


I am happy that I resolved the problem with the workaround. My issue is with the random incompatibility of the C61K client and my Denon AVR, and the convenience of being able to output multiple HDMI signals to a single HDMI 4K compatible TV input.

There are no resolution issues connecting my HR54 Genie to an available Denon HDMI input.

The tech advised me because I had no resolution issues by directly connecting the C61K client to a TV HDMI input, my service call issue had been "resolved".

He stated that it was unfortunate that I was unable to reliably view content in the selected resolution format via my Denon AVR output, but said Directv strongly recommends HDMI hookups be made directly to the television. In other words, they take no responsibility for issues in delivering their HDMI signal thru a compatible 4K AVR. If it's not working, it's not their problem.


----------



## DetIrish (Nov 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> We need more info. What model HR54 do you guys have and what software are your HR54s running? I have a HR54-200 (0x1037) and a C61K-700 (0x0fbf). I always use NATIVE ON with all resolutions checked and am not experiencing this issue.


I have the HS17 and C61k running software 0xfbf. Running the C61k directly to my Samsung OneConnect box for my MU8000 tv.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

HarryG said:


> He stated that it was unfortunate that I was unable to reliably view content in the selected resolution format via my Denon AVR output, but said Directv strongly recommends HDMI hookups be made directly to the television. In other words, they take no responsibility for issues in delivering their HDMI signal thru a compatible 4K AVR. If it's not working, it's not their problem.


So DirecTv offers and advertises Dolby Atmos on some 4K programming and the solution is to connect the C61K directly to the damn TV? What are you supposed to do, listen surround sound from the TV speakers?! The utter gall of this "solution" reconfirms the incompetence and arrogance of this company.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Steady Teddy said:


> So DirecTv offers and advertises Dolby Atmos on some 4K programming and the solution is to connect the C61K directly to the damn TV? What are you supposed to do, listen surround sound from the TV speakers?! The utter gall of this "solution" reconfirms the incompetence and arrogance of this company.


spdif out?


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Audio Return Channel (ARC) HDMI out from your TV (if it has one) back into your AVR.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JoeTheDragon said:


> spdif out?


yeeees !


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> spdif out?


Another workaround but not for those who want Atmos.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Steady Teddy said:


> Another workaround but not for those who want Atmos.


what about ARC ?


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> what about ARC ?


Is RVU required?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RVU doesn't work over HDMI


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Or more to the point, if your TV has RVU and you use that instead of a client, HDMI is not used.

Though that's no guarantee you will be a problem-free, and in a couple years when the TV stops receiving updates likely it will eventually cause problems for Directv.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a C61k-700 and running 0xfbf. I have Native ON w/ all resolutions checked. I’ll have to check my HR54.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

jimmie57 said:


> Then I would just leave it on.
> There is almost non difference in the electricity used when it is on or off. All that off does is it stops sending the picture to the TV.


You can't. Oh, you can turn off just the tv, but when you go to turn the tv on later, the C61k turns off, even though the Samsung remote isn't supposed to turn it off

btw, the way I fixed the unchecked 4K thing, and I'm pretty sure it's a coincidence, is I plugged the C61K into HDMI input 3 instead of 1 of the One Connect box and it stopped doing it. Other problems continue to exist.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I too have noticed this and sometimes have to re check the box 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know if this is true, but someone here or in another thread mentioned that this might just be a syncing issue between the AVR and the HR54 and that the GUI is just not catching up to the sync and that even though the box is unchecked you're still getting 4k. To me, even with the box unchecked it still looks 4K. But you get the annoying "your tv doesn't support 4k...blah blah..." There's so little worthwhile 4k on DirecTV that for the few times I use it, it's just not that big a deal.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I don't know if this is true, but someone here or in another thread mentioned that this might just be a syncing issue between the AVR and the HR54 and that the GUI is just not catching up to the sync and that even though the box is unchecked you're still getting 4k. To me, even with the box unchecked it still looks 4K. But you get the annoying "your tv doesn't support 4k...blah blah..." There's so little worthwhile 4k on DirecTV that for the few times I use it, it's just not that big a deal.


I think you're onto something. Currently watching the Yanks-Sawx on 106, ignored the message and the HLG HDR icon appears on my B6P. The resolution given is only 1080p when I press the info button for the LG but it HAS to be 4K. I checked the 4K box and I see no difference in PQ. I UNchecked the 4K box in the display settings and the HLG HDR icon shows up again but there's virtually no difference in PQ. My eyes ain't what they used to be but I can tell the difference between 4K & 1080p!

Good call.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

What happened? Hasn't 0xfbf been out for a while? As of today, I'm no longer having the 4K resolution unchecked issue. It was happening just yesterday and now it's gone.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm having the same issue. 4K resolution keeps unchecking after turning the C-61K off for a period of time. (It's kind of funny...on my prior C-41, that would drop the 1080p resolution forcing me to the do the same thing to fix it...go to Display setting and add a check mark next to that 1080 p setting). Makes one wonder if it's something with how the D software handles data from the TV. I have a LG OLED C7.


----------



## Steady Teddy (Jan 23, 2007)

Hansen said:


> I'm having the same issue. 4K resolution keeps unchecking after turning the C-61K off for a period of time. (It's kind of funny...on my prior C-41, that would drop the 1080p resolution forcing me to the do the same thing to fix it...go to Display setting and add a check mark next to that 1080 p setting). Makes one wonder if it's something with how the D software handles data from the TV. I have a LG OLED C7.


What happens if you leave the C61K powered on? I think it was already mentioned there's no benefit to turning it off since it doesn't consume that much power anyway.

I'm still trying to figure out how this issue has gone away for me on its own while, AFAIK, nothing has been updated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Steady Teddy said:


> What happens if you *leave the C61K powered on*? I think it was already mentioned there's no benefit to turning it off since it doesn't consume that much power anyway.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how this issue has gone away for me on its own while, AFAIK, nothing has been updated.


yes, that's been a recommendation against loosing 4k check mark


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Steady Teddy said:


> What happens if you leave the C61K powered on? I think it was already mentioned there's no benefit to turning it off since it doesn't consume that much power anyway.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how this issue has gone away for me on its own while, AFAIK, nothing has been updated.


Not sure if it changes if left on. Will have to try that overnight. Leaving on all the time isn't really practical for my setup. I'm using the RC73 remote to control both the C61K and the TV (power and volume) and when hit power off for TV it will turn off the C61K. Don't really want to have to use two remotes just to turn off TV.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Hansen said:


> Not sure if it changes if left on. Will have to try that overnight. Leaving on all the time isn't really practical for my setup. I'm using the RC73 remote to control both the C61K and the TV (power and volume) and when hit power off for TV it will turn off the C61K. Don't really want to have to use two remotes just to turn off TV.


This might sound crazy but try pressing the ON button to see if it turns off the TV. Sometimes the ON/OFF buttons act like power toggles instead of dedicated on/off buttons. It does on my Samsung.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> This might sound crazy but try pressing the ON button to see if it turns off the TV. Sometimes the ON/OFF buttons act like power toggles instead of dedicated on/off buttons. It does on my Samsung.


Yea same with my Samsung.

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

As of late this week, I too am experiencing 4k resolution deselecting after I turn off the TV/client/DVR (HR54 in my case). Consequently, I need to access the C61k’s Settings/Display/Resolution and check the “4k box” to view successfully offerings on 104-106 despite power cycling the client and performing an RBR on the DVR. Otherwise, programming on these channels reverts to 1080p.

After enduring a seemingly-unending menu of prompts, I was able to speak with first-order technical support (situated in the Philippines). After several minutes of consultation with a supervisor or off-site entity, my interlocutor apprised me this constituted a known issue and Engineering was preparing a remedy that would be disseminated when ready. I hope her declaration is accurate despite the fact no time frame – even in broad contour – was specified regarding Engineering’s efforts.

In this regard, an acquaintance employed as a DirecTV installer/troubleshooter alerted me to the fact some customers have experienced a like problem with HD channels, limiting viewing to SD (I presume this could be overcome, as in my case, by checking the relevant resolution boxes). Also, he suggested leaving the client and DVR powered on for prolonged periods was not beneficial because of potential downstream overheating (unfortunate if true as the “4k box” remains checked until turning off power to the client).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

je4755 said:


> As of late this week, I too am experiencing 4k resolution deselecting after I turn off the TV/client/DVR (HR54 in my case). Consequently, I need to access the C61k's Settings/Display/Resolution and check the "4k box" to view successfully offerings on 104-106 despite power cycling the client and performing an RBR on the DVR. Otherwise, programming on these channels reverts to 1080p.
> 
> After enduring a seemingly-unending menu of prompts, I was able to speak with first-order technical support (situated in the Philippines). After several minutes of consultation with a supervisor or off-site entity, my interlocutor apprised me this constituted a known issue and Engineering was preparing a remedy that would be disseminated when ready. I hope her declaration is accurate despite the fact no time frame - even in broad contour - was specified regarding Engineering's efforts.
> 
> In this regard, an acquaintance employed as a DirecTV installer/troubleshooter alerted me to the fact some customers have experienced a like problem with HD channels, limiting viewing to SD (I presume this could be overcome, as in my case, by checking the relevant resolution boxes). Also, he suggested leaving the client and DVR powered on for prolonged periods was not beneficial because of potential downstream overheating (unfortunate if true as the "4k box" remains checked until turning off power to the client).


As to keeping the HR54 running, they run all the time , even when you turn it to off. That is how they download new data for the guide, record programs, etc. The only thing you turn off is the signal to the TV. They use about 1 watt more electricity when they are sending a signal to the TV than when they are off. Leave it on and see if that helps any. The client does not have a hard drive or a tuner so it might be turning off but I suspect it also does not really turn off. Electrical items are hurt worse turning them on and off more than leaving them on. This is caused by the spikes in the electricity on startup. Also the solder joints expand and contract more when you turn them on and off. Even your TV does not really turn off, like pulling the plug on them does.
Leave the HR54 and client on for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> Leave the HR54 and client on for a few days and see if that helps.


and remember - it must be goes that way for long time, before FW bug will be fixed


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

A few additional points:

I note some customers have complained about this issue, based on posts in several forums, almost since the inception of 4k broadcasts on DirecTV. If, in fact, Engineering now is elaborating a remedy I trust it reflects 4k deselection is more pervasive than in the past.

In this regard, I place slightly-more confidence in comments advanced by the tech support rep since, after concluding her consultation, she specified verbatim the error message I witnessed when accessing channel 106 to watch a soccer game. The rep further declared I would receive notification by email when the fix is distributed.

Thanks Jimmie57! I recall my DirecTV acquaintance chuckling when initially advising me to turn off my DVR when not in use, observing it still would be active. Nevertheless, I again spoke with him yesterday and received the same guidance regarding the DVR and client. On the other hand, he recently completed a large commercial install and observed these devices were turned on continuously for prolonged periods with no untoward effects. 

Given I don't watch 4k programming regularly (the World Cup being an exception; other sporting events are offered with considerably-less frequency and I've already seen most programs of interest on channel 104), the recurrent burden of checking the 4k box is not intolerable but given the substantial money I pay DirecTV -- Premier tier, Movies Extra Pack, ST and CI and protection plan among other outlays -- it is an irritant I could do without.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same thing with my LG.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I have the same issues with my HR54 losing the 4k setting. I have to keep resetting it when I want to watch a 4k show. Is D* aware of this problem?


I did call D*. The CSR couldn't do anything other than to apologize for the 4k problems.


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

Just to add to the overall level of the problem - I started to get this issue after the last s/w update as well


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I never had this issue until 100F was released.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Ok, here's my simple question. Why does the 4K box keep unchecking itself? The box is there. It can be checked. Why does it uncheck itself. One selling point for DirecTV over Dish is the presence of 4K channels. Granted not many, but 3 more than Dish. So why is DirecTV dragging its feet in fixing one of the few advantages it has over its closest rival? If it's a software issue or a guide issue it still doesn't make sense they would allow there single biggest selling point (my opinion) to be negated. Really bad business.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Ok, here's my simple question. Why does the 4K box keep unchecking itself? The box is there. It can be checked. Why does it uncheck itself. One selling point for DirecTV over Dish is the presence of 4K channels. Granted not many, but 3 more than Dish. So why is DirecTV dragging its feet in fixing one of the few advantages it has over its closest rival? If it's a software issue or a guide issue it still doesn't make sense they would allow there single biggest selling point (my opinion) to be negated. Really bad business.


we have probably hundred answers to the same question, not counting dedicated thread(s)
it's HDCP negotiation; your TV not fast enough to do it as DTV expecting !


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I understand what you are saying. A hundred answers. I didn't start this thread I just responded and if this has been going on for so long why hasn't it been fixed yet. My too slow TV is a brand new 2018 Samsung 75NU8000. It should be fast enough. What do you mean it's A HDCP negotiation? Who is HDCP and what are we negotiating about. The Sony 75X850C I just replaced did not have this 4K box problem. I have been here for over 15 years (regardless of what my bio says) and it gets old seeing the canned response " we're working on it" like sound drop and pixilation and sound stuttering and picture drop. Needing to recheck my 4K box every single day is unexceptable. Not because it's so difficult to do but because it's just stupid.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I understand what you are saying. A hundred answers. I didn't start this thread I just responded and if this has been going on for so long why hasn't it been fixed yet. My too slow TV is a brand new 2018 Samsung 75NU8000. It should be fast enough. What do you mean it's A HDCP negotiation? Who is HDCP and what are we negotiating about. The Sony 75X850C I just replaced did not have this 4K box problem. I have been here for over 15 years (regardless of what my bio says) and it gets old seeing the canned response " we're working on it" like sound drop and pixilation and sound stuttering and picture drop. Needing to recheck my 4K box every single day is unexceptable. Not because it's so difficult to do but because it's just stupid.


We here are all users of the product, customers, same as you are. We can not change anything.
We can try to give you a work around.
Many have found that by going directly to the receiver with an HDMI cable and not thru your surround sound system fixes this problem.
Do not have a clue why it worked with the Sony and not with the Samsung.
Have you tried this ?


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I am connected directly to the TV Jimmie. I see one person say that the problem was not there before the 100F update. It seems that the problem began suddenly for some somewhere around June 17, 2018. When I speak to CR's they say they are working on it, which is exactly what they say when I complain about sound stuttering (it's doing that right now), pixilation, sound and video drop. All of this on live and recorded and the problem disappears when I rewind and play it back. I had a tech out last week and he told me it was a software issue and would be fixed by late July. I later spoke to a higher level tech and he said it's definitely not a software issue. Do you know what negotiation we are having with HDCP and who are they?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I am connected directly to the TV Jimmie. I see one person say that the problem was not there before the 100F update. It seems that the problem began suddenly for some somewhere around June 17, 2018. When I speak to CR's they say they are working on it, which is exactly what they say when I complain about sound stuttering (it's doing that right now), pixilation, sound and video drop. All of this on live and recorded and the problem disappears when I rewind and play it back. I had a tech out last week and he told me it was a software issue and would be fixed by late July. I later spoke to a higher level tech and he said it's definitely not a software issue. Do you know what negotiation we are having with HDCP and who are they?


I believe it is a software issue.
I saw a video this morning of a new release that is coming out. No specific date, with several changes.
HDCP = High Definition Copy Protection and it is put on all of us by the people that own the content of which we are watching.
The receiver talks to the TV to find out if it is compatible and then it sends the signal. If it is not then you get a nasty message that your TV is not compatible and to change to Component cables which is not an option with 4k.

Some have said they did a reset and as soon as programming came to the screen they did another reset and it fixed their problem.
I would start with a rest of your Main Genie receiver and then reset the mini.

See post 1637. New GUI


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I am connected directly to the TV Jimmie. I see one person say that the problem was not there before the 100F update. It seems that the problem began suddenly for some somewhere around June 17, 2018. When I speak to CR's they say they are working on it, which is exactly what they say when I complain about sound stuttering (it's doing that right now), pixilation, sound and video drop. All of this on live and recorded and the problem disappears when I rewind and play it back. I had a tech out last week and he told me it was a software issue and would be fixed by late July. I later spoke to a higher level tech and he said it's definitely not a software issue. Do you know what negotiation we are having with HDCP and who are they?


I have had a 4k TV for about 20 months now and still send the signal thru an HR24. I see so many things here that I would not like that I just use it for it's excellent upscaling. Sometimes I go to You Tube in the TV app and watch some 4k stuff.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I love watching 4K on YouTube. Some of the relaxation videos are fantastic. Also 4K content on Amazon like Bosch is amazing. All of the 4K content on channel 104 is stunning, especially the space and nature videos. I will reboot the mini and the HS17 today and see if that fixes the 4K box check issue. Also this Samsung 75NU8000 is being replaced with a Vizio P75-F1 next week.


----------



## Rob Dawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I will reboot the mini and the HS17 today and see if that fixes the 4K box check issue. Also this Samsung 75NU8000 is being replaced with a Vizio P75-F1 next week.


Did this solve the problem for you?
I have had the same issue since getting a Vizio P65-E1 & DirecTV 4K about 4-5 weeks ago.
I'll give it a shot tonight with my HR54 & C61K and see if it solves the problem...
(Now if we could just get a fix for the occasional black screen on DirecTV 4K content then I would be very happy! Haven't missed a goal in the World Cup yet, but I sure wouldn't want to miss a goal in the Final on Sunday!!)


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes I have had the same problem several times on both live TV and a recording. As soon as the sounds starts to stutter all I need to do Is pause for a second and the stutter goes away, till the next time. Could be in 10 minutes or 6 hours, ya just never know.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Just to add to the chorus. I had this issue before the last update (I believe for me it was 1088), but, one thing I noticed is that even though the box was unchecked, the resolution looked the same. So I contend that this is a software issue introduced with the new GUI. It's a pain to have to keep checking the box, but even with it unchecked it's still 4K. And as I said, I no longer have the issue, so, it will be fixed, as soon as you get the next update.

For me the only thing I use 4K for on DirecTV is sporting events and the occasional concert. The whole World Cup soccer tournament was in 4K. I'm not a soccer fan but I watched quite a bit of it in 4K. Also I'm watching Condor in 4K which looks really great. I kept telling people that I wouldn't have upgraded my equipment for JUST 4K because there was so little of it, but it's getting better, and while I'm not ready to rescind my comment just yet, it's getting close.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Steveknj said:


> Just to add to the chorus. I had this issue before the last update (I believe for me it was 1088), but, one thing I noticed is that even though the box was unchecked, the resolution looked the same. So I contend that this is a software issue introduced with the new GUI. It's a pain to have to keep checking the box, but even with it unchecked it's still 4K. And as I said, I no longer have the issue, so, it will be fixed, as soon as you get the next update.
> 
> For me the only thing I use 4K for on DirecTV is sporting events and the occasional concert. The whole World Cup soccer tournament was in 4K. I'm not a soccer fan but I watched quite a bit of it in 4K. Also I'm watching Condor in 4K which looks really great. I kept telling people that I wouldn't have upgraded my equipment for JUST 4K because there was so little of it, but it's getting better, and while I'm not ready to rescind my comment just yet, it's getting close.


Same here. I've gotten so used to having the 4K box unchecked (on its own) that I now automatically go to the Menu settings whenever I plan to watch Chs. 104-106 in order to check the 4K box (again) prior to tuning those channels. Before this issue showed up (about 2 months ago) I never paid any attention to the resolutions settings after initial set-up.

Question: I also get the Program Guide turning darker, with less contrast, whenever I tune the 4K channels. Is this normal ? Noticed this with the new GUI.... (The Guide brightens up again when I go back to all the other non-4K channels.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BigRedFan said:


> ...
> 
> Question: I also get the Program Guide turning darker, with less contrast, whenever I tune the 4K channels. Is this normal ? Noticed this with the new GUI.... (The Guide brightens up again when I go back to all the other non-4K channels.)


check if your TV current FW version support HLG, not just HDR/HDR10


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> check if your TV current FW version support HLG, not just HDR/HDR10


Check your client firmware. This was fixed in 100f


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that the frequency of live 4k sports programming has heightened with the onset of college football and the EPL, the irritation of having to “check the 4k box” regularly in Settings/Display/TV Resolution has increased concomitantly. As others have mentioned, the availability of 4k sports is a key discriminator between DirecTV and its competitors, thereby raising the question of why the former evidently has embraced a glacial approach in resolving this issue (unless I am the sole customer still experiencing it). I complained to Loyalty and received a discount on ST and other purchases but still would like to avoid spending several minutes scrolling through the Menu each time I turn on the DVR/client/TV.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I just had to reset my resolutions to include 4K. I have to do this every single day. In early July I called and complained about this and was told that it is a software issue and it would be fixed by the end of July. On August 10th I again called and was told that It would be fixed by the end of August. Now I'm told it's a software issue with the c61k and this is just one bug they are working on and no time frame is available.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

je4755 said:


> each time I turn on the DVR/client


Others have reported to leave the client on all the time to avoid having it uncheck.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, sir, you are correct but, as noted earlier in this thread, a friend who is an experienced DirecTV tech strongly suggested turning off both the DVR (while recognizing it obviously continues to function with the power light off) and client when not in use.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

je4755 said:


> Yes, sir, you are correct but, as noted earlier in this thread, a friend who is an *experienced DirecTV tech strongly suggested* turning off both the DVR (while recognizing it obviously continues to function with the power light off) and client when not in use.


If he would give you/us a reason or two.... so far his suggestion is ummm&#8230;. not good


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

je4755 said:


> Yes, sir, you are correct but, as noted earlier in this thread, *a friend who is an experienced DirecTV tech strongly suggested turning off both the DVR (while recognizing it obviously continues to function with the power light off) and client when not in use.*


I too would like to know the reason for "strongly" suggesting to turn it off. Ever since I first got my HR20s well over a decade ago, and ever since, I have never turned any DirecTV equipment off.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll endeavor to recontact him to confirm, but my recollection -- as specified in an earlier post -- was potential downstream overheating.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

je4755 said:


> Yes, sir, you are correct but, as noted earlier in this thread, a friend who is an experienced DirecTV tech strongly suggested turning off both the DVR (while recognizing it obviously continues to function with the power light off) and client when not in use.


We have some folks who do installations here who know what they are doing. I'd trust them but I would not trust anything a CSR or an installer that comes to your house says. What he told you was wrong, no matter how strongly he felt. Aside from a slight uptick in wattage there is little difference between leaving an HR on or off. I shut mine off only because I think it looks kinda sloppy to have front lights on something that's not being used. Proof? Leave one of your HRs on for a year, nothing will happen because you did.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

je4755 said:


> I'll endeavor to recontact him to confirm, but my recollection -- as specified in an earlier post -- was potential downstream overheating.


What the hell is that?

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I just turned on my TV and went to setting to see if the 4K box is checked. It is checked. This is the first time it has been checked at startup. I can't wait till tomorrow. Simple pleasures.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

je4755 said:


> was potential *downstream overheating*


WHAT IS THAT ?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> I shut mine off only because I think it looks kinda sloppy to have front lights on something that's not being used.


Electrical tape is your friend.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Electrical tape is your friend.


OMG! Tape up the whole front panel when all I have to do is turn it off? Have you forgotten how lazy I am? 

I do have black tape on the dock I put the SSD in. The blinking light was a bit too much. That only took a minute and there was no alternative...the whole front panel...?

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

New day and the 4K box is unchecked again. Why not, as my sound continues to stutter several times a day requiring me to pause, then it's OK for a few hours.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you try short and 18 GHz HDMI cable between c61k and TV ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> New day and the 4K box is unchecked again. Why not, as my sound continues to stutter several times a day requiring me to pause, then it's OK for a few hours.


Sure sounds like a software problem, doesn't it? Or a bad HDD. I never hear stuttering.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe the unchecking is a byproduct of the handshake process not being able to always simply reconfirm the tv can do 4k. No idea if that’s fixable via software on DIRECTV’s side with all tvs but you’d think they could do something to fix the issue.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

je4755 said:


> I'll endeavor to recontact him to confirm, but my recollection -- as specified in an earlier post -- was potential downstream overheating.


The only thing turning off does is tell it it's free to devote more resources to background tasks. That's it. Not sure where downstream overheating came from but that's not "a thing"


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> that's not "a thing"


LOOKS LIKE IT'S NEW trend between techs - make your own fantasy about functioning DVR/client


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> The only thing turning off does is tell it it's free to devote more resources to background tasks. That's it. Not sure where downstream overheating came from *but that's not "a thing"*


I'd really like to know what that person was talking about. Can't unring the bell. Geez, the things you hear here...

Rich


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Same problem here.... I have to check off the 4K box about every 2-3 days because it keeps unchecking itself on its own.... Beyond ridiculous !

I've gotten so used to it that I now go to the Menu automatically before tuning the 4K channels to see if the 4K box is checked off or not-- in order to avoid seeing the annoying message on screen that my TV "does not support 4K and the resolution will be set at 1080p" instead...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BigRedFan said:


> because it keeps unchecking itself on its own....


same two qs: is DTV box connected to TV by direct HDMI cable ? is the cable good quality and short ?


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

P Smith said:


> same two qs: is DTV box connected to TV by direct HDMI cable ? is the cable good quality and short ?


Yes and yes.... Professional installation from end to end.... HDMI 2.0 (b) and back-end using CAT 7 ethernet..... HDMI length 6 ft.

None of the other resolutions boxes, including 1080p, turn off on their own... Only the 4K resolution box turns off on its own every few days .... Video is set to native...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try to pester your TV mfg to release new version of FW what will have better handling HDCP negotiation


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

P Smith said:


> I would try to pester your TV mfg to release new version of FW what will have better handling HDCP negotiation


TV is Samsung March 2018 model, 65" 4K HDR.... Would it not have the latest bells & whistles for HDCP and 4K HDR ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's but no cigar for DTV boxes
it's Very Specific Requirement, only TV mfg would make the own tweaked for DTV FW (like DTV certified RVU client)

BTW, does your TV FW support HLG for HDR UHD ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> it's but no cigar for DTV boxes
> it's Very Specific Requirement, only TV mfg would make the own tweaked for DTV FW (like DTV certified RVU client)
> 
> BTW, does your TV FW support HLG for HDR UHD ?


2018 TV will support HLG HDR


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

compnurd said:


> 2018 TV will support HLG HDR


sorry, not every model can do it, some skipped HLG and went to DV
each TV model with particular FW version should be verified for HLG support
your generalization is misleading


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

P Smith said:


> it's but no cigar for DTV boxes
> it's Very Specific Requirement, only TV mfg would make the own tweaked for DTV FW (like DTV certified RVU client)
> 
> BTW, does your TV FW support HLG for HDR UHD ?


Thanks for the tip.... I went into the Samsung TV "expert settings" menu and saw "Gamma--- HLG" listed but grayed out.... In order to get it activated I had to turn "on" the "HDR+ Mode".... When I turn on the "HDR+Mode" the picture turns very dark and looks like crap, it's the reason my techs had me turn off the "HDR+"....

So, does it matter (for the issue at hand) that the "Gamma--- HLG" is currently grayed out in the TV menu ? Or is it good enough just to know that the TV supports HLG ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> sorry, not every model can do it, some skipped HLG and went to DV
> each TV model with particular FW version should be verified for HLG support
> your generalization is misleading


Please let me know which TV skipped HLG for DV


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> Thanks for the tip.... I went into the Samsung TV "expert settings" menu and saw "Gamma--- HLG" listed but grayed out.... In order to get it activated I had to turn "on" the "HDR+ Mode".... When I turn on the "HDR+Mode" the picture turns very dark and looks like crap, it's the reason my techs had me turn off the "HDR+"....
> 
> So, does it matter (for the issue at hand) that the "Gamma--- HLG" is currently grayed out in the TV menu ? Or is it good enough just to know that the TV supports HLG ?


What model Samsung do you have? You need to turn on Full HD or something like that for the HDMI input to enable HDR on that input


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> Yes and yes.... Professional installation from end to end.... HDMI 2.0 (b) and back-end using CAT 7 ethernet..... HDMI length 6 ft.
> 
> None of the other resolutions boxes, including 1080p, turn off on their own... Only the 4K resolution box turns off on its own every few days .... Video is set to native...


It is a bug with the C61k box.. My LG never had the issue until two firmwares ago.. Now it takes about 10min for the box to check itself


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Please let me know which TV skipped HLG for DV


seen posts here ?


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

compnurd said:


> What model Samsung do you have? You need to turn on Full HD or something like that for the HDMI input to enable HDR on that input


Samsung UN65MU9000... The HDMI input is definitely enabled for HDR, I see the TV resolutions feedback on the Samsung screen say "4K HDR" on the DTV 4K channels and the great picture quality difference is obvious with the HDR content.... What I have not enabled is "HDR Plus" inside the TV's "Picture Settings" because it turns the picture very dark.... Otherwise the 4K HDR picture looks great without "HDR Plus" being enabled....


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BigRedFan said:


> Thanks for the tip.... I went into the Samsung TV "expert settings" menu and saw "Gamma--- HLG" listed but grayed out.... In order to get it activated I had to turn "on" the "HDR+ Mode".... When I turn on the "HDR+Mode" the picture turns very dark and looks like crap, it's the reason my techs had me turn off the "HDR+"....
> 
> So, does it matter (for the issue at hand) that the "Gamma--- HLG" is currently grayed out in the TV menu ? Or is it good enough just to know that the TV supports HLG ?


Your 4k settings for HDR in the picture need to be adjusted. My settings for normal TV and 4k are quite a bit different. The TV knows when it is getting a 4k signal and automatically switches. Try adjusting the picture and make sure it is set for just this picture and not All.
If you do not like it or mess up for some reason it has a Reset Picture that will put everything back to like it just came out of the box.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BigRedFan said:


> without "HDR Plus" being enabled


did you try it for specific DTV events marked as HLG ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> seen posts here ?


I havent seen anyone cite a specific 2018 Model TV that skipped HLG HDR for DV


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

compnurd said:


> It is a bug with the C61k box.. My LG never had the issue until two firmwares ago.. Now it takes about 10min for the box to check itself


 Does the DTV 4K resolution box also turn off on its own on your LG set ? If so, how often per week/ month does it do it ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> Samsung UN65MU9000... The HDMI input is definitely enabled for HDR, I see the TV resolutions feedback on the Samsung screen say "4K HDR" on the DTV 4K channels and the great picture quality difference is obvious with the HDR content.... What I have not enabled is "HDR Plus" inside the TV's "Picture Settings" because it turns the picture very dark.... Otherwise the 4K HDR picture looks great without "HDR Plus" being enabled....


So that is a 2017 Model TV and yes it supports HLG HDR.. Dont use HDR Plus.. it is a Samsung Software gimmick


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> Does the DTV 4K resolution box also turn off on its own on your LG set ? If so, how often per week/ month does it do it ?


Yes it does... it does it every time i turn the TV/C61k off now.. so every day


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

can you keep it on all the time ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> can you keep it on all the time ?


Keep what on all the time?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

c61k


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> c61k


Why would i want to do that?


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

P Smith said:


> did you try it for specific DTV events marked as HLG ?


I can't because DTV does not mark any of their 4K programs as "HLG" in the Guide nor in the program descriptions. All we get marked is either "4K" or "4K HDR" in the Program Guide and in the program descriptions. No "HLG" anywhere.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

compnurd said:


> So that is a 2017 Model TV and yes it supports HLG HDR.. Dont use HDR Plus.. it is a Samsung Software gimmick


Thanks, I did not know HDR+ was a Samsung gimmick, just like their new QLED TV's.....



compnurd said:


> Yes it does... it does it every time i turn the TV/C61k off now.. so every day


Yes, for me it's pretty much now every time I go see the live 4K sports events, about 2-3 times per week I see the 4K box has been turned off....

Good to know I am not alone with this mess !


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> I can't because DTV does not mark any of their 4K programs as "HLG" in the Guide nor in the program descriptions. All we get marked is either "4K" or "4K HDR" in the Program Guide and in the program descriptions. No "HLG" anywhere.


Correct and the guide is only going to say HDR and HLG is a form of HDR.. Directv uses HLG HDR.. and that is that


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> Thanks, I did not know HDR+ was a Samsung gimmick, just like their new QLED TV's.....
> 
> Yes, for me it's pretty much now every time I go see the live 4K sports events, about 2-3 times per week I see the 4K box has been turned off....
> 
> Good to know I am not alone with this mess !


your not.. i suspect it will get fixed again at some point here. I believe it has something to do with the timing of the HDMI negotiation of the box booting with the TV


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> TV is Samsung March 2018 model, 65" 4K HDR.... Would it not have the latest bells & whistles for HDCP and 4K HDR ?


Of course.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> Thanks for the tip.... I went into the Samsung TV "expert settings" menu and saw "Gamma--- HLG" listed but grayed out.... In order to get it activated I had to turn "on" the "HDR+ Mode".... When I turn on the "HDR+Mode" the picture turns very dark and looks like crap, it's the reason my techs had me turn off the "HDR+"....
> 
> So, does it matter (for the issue at hand) that the "Gamma--- HLG" is currently grayed out in the TV menu ? Or is it good enough just to know that the TV supports HLG ?


I've got HDR turned off on my sets too. Picture looks fine with HDR on and a show that's in HDR is on but put an upscaled 1080p show (which most are) on and the picture gets...awful. I'll turn it back on when most stuff is in HDR.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Your 4k settings for HDR in the picture need to be adjusted. My settings for normal TV and 4k are quite a bit different. The TV knows when it is getting a 4k signal and automatically switches. Try adjusting the picture and make sure it is set for just this picture and not All.
> If you do not like it or mess up for some reason it has a Reset Picture that will put everything back to like it just came out of the box.


Doing that is a PITA. I tried it. But if you're not as lazy as I am...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Yes it does... it does it every time i turn the TV/C61k off now.. so every day


You have a Vizio and an LG?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> Thanks, I did not know HDR+ was a Samsung gimmick, *just like their new QLED TV's*.....
> 
> Yes, for me it's pretty much now every time I go see the live 4K sports events, about 2-3 times per week I see the 4K box has been turned off....
> 
> Good to know I am not alone with this mess !


I haven't been able to do any comparisons between the normal 4K Samsungs and the QLEDs. I gather you have done that? I'd be interested in what formed your opinion. I was thinking a QLED might be in our future, but I'd like to hear some "cons". I like cons, seems like most people form their opinions (I am not pointing to anyone in particular) based on the fact they bought them..."and it must be the best because I bought it, right?" Someone complaining something tells me more than someone raving (I know I do that) about what they bought. I wanna know what's wrong.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> I haven't been able to do any comparisons between the normal 4K Samsungs and the QLEDs. I gather you have done that? I'd be interested in what formed your opinion. I was thinking a QLED might be in our future, but I'd like to hear some "cons". I like cons, seems like most people form their opinions (I am not pointing to anyone in particular) based on the fact they bought them..."and it must be the best because I bought it, right?" Someone complaining something tells me more than someone raving (I know I do that) about what they bought. I wanna know what's wrong.
> 
> Rich


If you want pro/cons i suggest reading the owners thread on avsforum.com


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> If you want pro/cons i suggest reading the owners thread on avsforum.com


Much rather read what someone I know writes. What you suggest is like reading Amazon reviews. Which I do and take with a grain of salt.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> Much rather read what someone I know writes. What you suggest is like reading Amazon reviews. Which I do and take with a grain of salt.


Ehh.. That forum is nothing like Amazon. It is the TV version of this site..


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

QLED is the same as LCD/LED, the one difference is that they use quantum dots to help filter the colors and produce a bit wider range than is possible with standard LCD/LED technology.

It is called a "gimmick" because there is actually a technology that's been under development for years where self emissive quantum dots would be used. That technology would be very similar to plasma/OLED in that you could get perfect blacks, no lag time for changing color/brightness, etc. It had been termed "QLED", but now that Samsung is selling TVs as "QLED" that have nothing whatsoever to do with that future technology, if/when it arrives it'll have to have a different name to avoid confusing it with Samsung's mild update on the same LCD/LED technology that's been around for a couple decades now.

Samsung seems to like to create marketing terms out of air to make people think they have more advanced technology, like the "SUHD" they sold which was intended to make people think they had something better than the "UHD" everyone else had.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> QLED is the same as LCD/LED, the one difference is that they use quantum dots to help filter the colors and produce a bit wider range than is possible with standard LCD/LED technology.
> 
> It is called a "gimmick" because there is actually a technology that's been under development for years where self emissive quantum dots would be used. That technology would be very similar to plasma/OLED in that you could get perfect blacks, no lag time for changing color/brightness, etc. It had been termed "QLED", but now that Samsung is selling TVs as "QLED" that have nothing whatsoever to do with that future technology, if/when it arrives it'll have to have a different name to avoid confusing it with Samsung's mild update on the same LCD/LED technology that's been around for a couple decades now.
> 
> Samsung seems to like to create marketing terms out of air to make people think they have more advanced technology, like the "SUHD" they sold which was intended to make people think they had something better than the "UHD" everyone else had.


Yup! Dead on for all points


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Rich said:


> I haven't been able to do any comparisons between the normal 4K Samsungs and the QLEDs. I gather you have done that? I'd be interested in what formed your opinion. I was thinking a QLED might be in our future, but I'd like to hear some "cons". I like cons, seems like most people form their opinions (I am not pointing to anyone in particular) based on the fact they bought them..."and it must be the best because I bought it, right?" Someone complaining something tells me more than someone raving (I know I do that) about what they bought. I wanna know what's wrong.
> 
> Rich


I do not own a QLED TV just a regular 4K HDR Samsung TV. I called the QLED a gimmick based on my research in late 2017 when I was trying to decide which 4K HDR set to buy and I kept seeing all the Samsung marketing for QLED. The deeper I dug into QLED the less I liked, like the tech details posted by slice1900 above. Basically, it was not really OLED technology, just lots of marketing smoke and mirrors to sell these very expensive sets.

But the real clincher for me was reading that the new Samsung CEO had decided to move Samsung away from QLED production and switch to the "real" OLED technology for their future production cycles, but this would take some years to be up and running. Apparently the QLED strategy had been approved by the previous CEO who was now in legal trouble or in jail, the details I can't remember.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Ehh.. That forum is nothing like Amazon. It is the TV version of this site..


I've been a member there for years, I know what I said and what I meant.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> I do not own a QLED TV just a regular 4K HDR Samsung TV. I called the QLED a gimmick based on my research in late 2017 when I was trying to decide which 4K HDR set to buy and I kept seeing all the Samsung marketing for QLED. The deeper I dug into QLED the less I liked, like the tech details posted by slice1900 above. Basically, it was not really OLED technology, just lots of marketing smoke and mirrors to sell these very expensive sets.
> 
> But the real clincher for me was reading that the new Samsung CEO had decided to move Samsung away from QLED production and switch to the "real" OLED technology for their future production cycles, but this would take some years to be up and running. Apparently the QLED strategy had been approved by the previous CEO who was now in legal trouble or in jail, the details I can't remember.


Thanx, I had done no research other than looking at them in Costco. What I saw there made me want to pursue buying one. I had no idea Sammy was moving away from the QLEDs.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

From what I've read on reviews.com the Q series provides a slightly improved picture mainly because they can get a little brighter and allow for a slightly wider color scheme. Bottom line, unless you go with the Q8 or the Q9 (both have FALD) the NU8000 is the better bang for the buck. The average person probably won't see any difference between the Q6 the Q7 and the NU, which are all edge lit with local dimming. The NU is also available in 82 inch). FYI, I just returned a Vizio P75 which also required turning on the 4K every time the c61k was rebooted, as does my 82NU8000.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> From what I've read on reviews.com the Q series provides a slightly improved picture mainly because they can get a little brighter and allow for a slightly wider color scheme. Bottom line, unless you go with the Q8 or the Q9 (both have FALD) the NU8000 is the better bang for the buck. The average person probably won't see any difference between the Q6 the Q7 and the NU, which are all edge lit with local dimming. The NU is also available in 82 inch). FYI, I just returned a Vizio P75 which also required turning on the 4K every time the c61k was rebooted, as does my 82NU8000.


Here's an review from a site I have used and trust:

Samsung QLED Q9F/Q9 Review (QN65Q9F, QN75Q9F) - RTINGS.com

I have a KS8000. I like 8000s. I also have a 9000, still not sure why they cost more than the 8000s. I think the biggest bang for the buck is in the 8000s.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

My bad. I meant ratings.com not reviews.com. They found the NU8000 to be quite nice even though I sometimes wonder if they don't imagine the higher end models to be better than they really are. Sometimes specs on paper deliver slanted expectations in the rear world. From the actual comparisons I've made I don't see why the NU8000's aren't flying off the shelves. Even on sale they are not cheap though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> My bad. I meant ratings.com not reviews.com. They found the NU8000 to be quite nice even though I sometimes wonder if they don't imagine the higher end models to be better than they really are. Sometimes specs on paper deliver slanted expectations in the rear world. From the actual comparisons I've made I don't see why the NU8000's aren't flying off the shelves. Even on sale they are not cheap though.


Unless someone (probably like you..and I) just has to have that particular set right now, now is not the time to buy a Samsung TV. I buy sets when I want them and I always end up watching in dismay as the prices go down in the Fall. Late Fall and Sammy prices fall...a whole lot. Or folks are buying much cheaper brands like TCL. I've been wondering if those less expensive sets would slow down the higher tier brand's (Sony, Samsung, LG...) sales. I'd think some of those cheaper sets would be good enough for a lot of folks. I recently bought a 1080p 49" TCL for a ten year old's bedroom, it has Roku built in and a good picture. Cost less than $300 IIRC. She's thrilled with it and she sits in all the other rooms and watches 4K sets. Says she sees little difference. At least not enough to bother her.

Rich


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

You're correct on all counts. I went with the 82NU8000 now because of the special that Costco was running, which I think they just started again today. Plus I wanted a 82 or 85 inch and the NU was the best bang for the buck over the Sony 85 inch 850 model. It is a fantastic TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> You're correct on all counts. I went with the 82NU8000 now because of the special that Costco was running, which I think they just started again today. Plus I wanted a 82 or 85 inch and the NU was the best bang for the buck over the Sony 85 inch 850 model. It is a fantastic TV.


I had a Sony 850 65" set briefly, I know what you mean.

Rich


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

The DirecTV tech with whom I am in contact left a short voicemail, stating the main reason he suggested turning off the DVR/client is to keep some internal components from "heating up," from which I infer he hopes to avoid downstream unit performance degradation or loss. Obviously, many of you believe this concern is misplaced.

On an unrelated subject, the "other site" just referenced a cordcuttersnews article stating that AT&T is requesting employees to volunteer for beta testing of the C71k. The user manual -- if legitimate -- can be found at ATTC71KW Wireless STB User Manual Wistron NeWeb Corporation. Its overview states "The C71KW is the new AT&T/DirecTV Wireless 4k OTT Client. This C71KW client cannot be used with the existing Genie Servers (HR34-52 and HS17). The VRC81 is the new Voice controlled AT&T/DirecTV Remote. This remote can be used with the C71KW and the future HS27. There are several model numbers in the C71KW series, like the C71KW, C71KW-400 and C71KWBP-400."


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

je4755 said:


> The DirecTV tech with whom I am in contact left a short voicemail, stating the main reason he suggested turning off the DVR/client is to keep some internal components from "heating up," from which I infer he hopes to avoid downstream unit performance degradation or loss. Obviously, many of you believe this concern is misplaced.
> 
> On an unrelated subject, the "other site" just referenced a cordcuttersnews article stating that AT&T is requesting employees to volunteer for beta testing of the C71k. The user manual -- if legitimate -- can be found at ATTC71KW Wireless STB User Manual Wistron NeWeb Corporation. Its overview states "The C71KW is the new AT&T/DirecTV Wireless 4k OTT Client. This C71KW client cannot be used with the existing Genie Servers (HR34-52 and HS17). The VRC81 is the new Voice controlled AT&T/DirecTV Remote. This remote can be used with the C71KW and the future HS27. There are several model numbers in the C71KW series, like the C71KW, C71KW-400 and C71KWBP-400."


Questions:
If it does not communicate with any receivers / servers currently, what are they testing since it says it is a Client ?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Questions:
> If it does not communicate with any receivers / servers currently, what are they testing since it says it is a Client ?


There has been an HS27 and HS37 mentioned in other AT&T docs, but most likely what they are testing it for right now is the 'Directv over IP' product that is supposed to be introduced before the end of the year.

The main difference with these client and previous ones is that it can run apps itself, it doesn't depend on the Genie for everything as with existing clients. It also doesn't have a coax port, instead it has ethernet (and wireless)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

je4755 said:


> The DirecTV tech with whom I am in contact left a short voicemail, stating the main reason he suggested turning off the DVR/client is to keep some internal components from "heating up," from which I infer he hopes to avoid downstream unit performance degradation or loss. *Obviously, many of you believe this concern is misplaced.*


Indeed. The HRs will put up a blue window, IIRC, with dialog that will tell you the box is overheating and will shut down. This rarely happens and is usually caused by an internal fan not functioning. All the HRs I've had over the 12 years since they came out and the only time I've ever seen any indication of a heat problem was when I pulled the plug on the internal fan just to see what would happen. I caused it. Again, when you shut the HRs off...they simply don't go off. Put a watt meter on an HR and you will see what I mean. I use this:
https://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Ele...4&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=killawatt+meter&psc=1
Simple meter, works well. Bought it just for the HRs. Only thing I've ever used it for.

Really not much in an HR that can cause a lot of heat. Most heat is generated by the HDD. If the fan works correctly that heat is not a problem. Fan dies and the temps go up quickly. Those little fans are very effective. My 44 used to run at temps consistent with what everybody else reports. Now, with the SSD on it, it runs at 86 degrees and my 24-200 (with internal SSD) runs at 86 degrees also. Meanwhile the 24-100 in another room with a 1TB internal HDD has a temp of 118 degrees. I gotta wonder if 86 is the lowest reading the HRs can put up.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> There has been an HS27 and HS37 mentioned in other AT&T docs, but most likely what they are testing it for right now is the 'Directv over IP' product that is supposed to be introduced before the end of the year.
> 
> The main difference with these client and previous ones is that it can run apps itself, it doesn't depend on the Genie for everything as with existing clients. It also doesn't have a coax port, instead it has ethernet (and wireless)


Did you read that post about the Altice 1 box Optimum (Altice), my ISP is touting? Sounds similar, haven't tried one, haven't seen one. just pictures. Looks like a box for streaming. Obviously not gonna have an OS like the D* box but seems to be leaning the same way. Naturally, you need one for each TV set and you have to pay monthly for each one...naturally.

Rich


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

The a1 box has an GUI similar to comcast X1 and Cox Contour.

AlticeOne FAQ - Information. *LAST UPDATED: 9/6/18* With PICS! - OptimumOnline | DSLReports Forums

Direct link to GUI pics

Re: AlticeOne FAQ - Information. *LAST UPDATED: 7/7/18* With PICS! - OptimumOnline | DSLReports Forums

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Sorry to interrupt this conversation but FWIW I just went into the display/ resolution menu and 4K is again unchecked. So now with a Sony, brand new Vizio P75 and brand new Samsung NU8000. I only bring this up again because the tech told me they were aware of the software problem and that it would be fixed by August 31.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> it would be fixed by August 31


2019 or 2020 ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> The a1 box has an GUI similar to comcast X1 and Cox Contour.
> 
> AlticeOne FAQ - Information. *LAST UPDATED: 9/6/18* With PICS! - OptimumOnline | DSLReports Forums
> 
> ...


Do you have one? Or have you used one?

Rich


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Do you have one? Or have you used one?
> 
> Rich


I used it briefly when it was beta . Was not impressed

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> I used it briefly when it was beta . Was not impressed
> 
> Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


I did read the link, thanx. My first worry would be network issues. That's enough. Optimum gave me a router a couple years ago. Worst router I've ever used. I do not like the thought of network problems.

Rich


----------



## HarryG (Jul 9, 2007)

I’m not sure if this is a universal fix for the unchecked 4K resolution box, but after months of frustration of manually dealing with this issue, this workaround seems to have eliminated my problem.

(Power On) TV
Insert 7 second delay
(Power On) C61K client


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HarryG said:


> I'm not sure if this is a universal fix for the unchecked 4K resolution box, but after months of frustration of manually dealing with this issue, this workaround seems to have eliminated my problem.
> 
> (Power On) TV
> Insert 7 second delay
> (Power On) C61K client


This fixing your issue suggests that with both turning on at the same time, your tv wasn't ready quick enough to initiate a hand shake with the c61k and therefore it kept losing the resolution.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

OK, but why would the TV and the C61K handshake just impact the 4K box to uncheck it ? 

The same handshake never unchecks the other resolutions (720p, 1080i, 1080p) so how does the TV know the difference to specifically screw around with the 4K box ? It's still the same HDMI cable being used for all the resolutions.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BigRedFan said:


> OK, but why would the TV and the C61K handshake just impact the 4K box to uncheck it ?


you should dive into HDCP negotiation process to get the knowledge, add to that research EDID parsing, HDMI handshaking, etc


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

P Smith said:


> you should dive into HDCP negotiation process to get the knowledge, add to that research EDID parsing, HDMI handshaking, etc


If anyone should dive into anything it should be DirecTV to fix this mess. The burden of fixing this should NOT be on DirecTV 4K subscribers who did not know they were signing up for this headache after making all the equipment upgrades.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> If anyone should dive into anything it should be DirecTV to fix this mess. The burden of fixing this should NOT be on DirecTV 4K subscribers who did not know they were signing up for this headache after making all the equipment upgrades.


Well said. Can you imagine a car manufacturer getting away with such nonsense? Difference is the cars can be dangerous if not properly made. All you get from D* is frustration, business as usual. Get a DVR or Mini that doesn't work properly and nothing catastrophic happens, get bad software or electronic devices in a car and you could get killed.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BigRedFan said:


> The burden of fixing this should NOT be on DirecTV 4K subscribers


you mistakenly made a conclusion of whom is "fixing" - no one put the burden onto DTV customers;
we are talking about FW coders who doing regular job for HDMI ports of AVR, TV, etc, while DTV have special requirement for it


----------



## stsrep (Mar 10, 2007)

Well I'm going to give this a try.
The unchecked box for 4k I really don't think that it matters.
My Vizio D65 UHD TV is three years old and I use from a switch box one HDMI cable to input 5 which is 60
playback.
Also connected thru my switcher is a Fire TV 3 and a HD-DVD player and a Blu Ray as well.
All of the 4K from Amazon, Netflix, and YouTube work just fine.
Now here's the problem-if the 4K box is checked in the C61K no signal passes thru but for a few seconds before the dropouts start and sometimes it's ok for a while and then drops out for a long sit there and wait for a picture to reappear.
Directv can't or hasn't fixed this and I have the latest firmware on my Genie 2 and C61K and dropouts are so bad that I get pissed everytime I try to watch 104,105,and 106.This is my second C61K that replaced my first one but has made no difference.
BUT-if the 4K box on the C61K is not checked the picture comes thru immediately on all three channels and the picture looks to me like 4K.
My screen says 1080P and the Directv message overlay says my tv doesn't support 4K which of course we know is wrong.
So is it possible that the picture I am viewing is actually 4K and all of this problematic stuff with the C61K doesn't really matter?
Folks I'm telling you that I am receiving 4K without checking the 4K box in the C61K-at least it looks like 4K to me.
Possible??


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BigRedFan said:


> OK, but why would the TV and the C61K handshake just impact the 4K box to uncheck it ?
> 
> The same handshake never unchecks the other resolutions (720p, 1080i, 1080p) so how does the TV know the difference to specifically screw around with the 4K box ? It's still the same HDMI cable being used for all the resolutions.


My guess, If it can't see 4k it deactivates it because being stuck in a resolution there is no easy way out of is a major problem for almost all their customers... they only really check for that 4k resolution... at the moment. I have a feeling that may change a little bit in the near future to address this very issue...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BigRedFan said:


> If anyone should dive into anything it should be DirecTV to fix this mess. The burden of fixing this should NOT be on DirecTV 4K subscribers who did not know they were signing up for this headache after making all the equipment upgrades.


The problem is every manufacturer is different in so many ways... so say you delay The c61k from checking for longer so that tv is ready, then others who don't have this issue get mad because their tv takes a lot longer to turn on. the key is most people don't set that part up so it's doing it automatically for them in theory right now... ...

I think a better solution can exist....


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> My guess, If it can't see 4k it deactivates it because being stuck in a resolution there is no easy way out of is a major problem for almost all their customers... they only really check for that 4k resolution... at the moment. I have a feeling that may change a little bit in the near future to address this very issue...


But if that is the case then why doesn't the C61K also uncheck the other resolution boxes for resolutions not being tuned "at the moment." For example, when I watch a 1080i channel the 720p and 1080p resolutions still stay checked and remain available although I'm not watching those. Why is the 4K resolution being treated differently than all the other resolutions--- in that it has to be tuned in to a 4K channel to remain checked and available ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BigRedFan said:


> But if that is the case then why doesn't the C61K also uncheck the other resolution boxes for resolutions not being tuned "at the moment." For example, when I watch a 1080i channel the 720p and 1080p resolutions still stay checked and remain available although I'm not watching those. Why is the 4K resolution being treated differently than all the other resolutions--- in that it has to be tuned in to a 4K channel to remain checked and available ?


Again it does not appear to be checking for those resolutions. It's only checking for 4k...

As for why differently it's a-newer tech and they are probably far more worried about people being stuck in a resolution that gives no image on the tv where was almost all tvs take any of the 18 stack formats... it actually does the same thing for 1080p when you start a 1080p program...

I can't recall if the c61k outputs everything in 4k... does it?


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Rich said:


> Well said. Can you imagine a car manufacturer getting away with such nonsense? Difference is the cars can be dangerous if not properly made. All you get from D* is frustration, business as usual. Get a DVR or Mini that doesn't work properly and nothing catastrophic happens, get bad software or electronic devices in a car and you could get killed.
> 
> Rich


The amazing thing is that DirecTV's C61K is the only 4K HDR hardware giving this headache. I have not had one issue or problem watching any 4K HDR content on my Oppo 203 BD player or on the Apple TV 4. No resolutions ever lost. No HDMI handshakes to worry about, no "it's the TV's fault" blame game, etc.

Maybe DirecTV should research how Oppo and Apple are able to handle 4K HDR without hassling their customers.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Again it does not appear to be checking for those resolutions. It's only checking for 4k...
> 
> As for why differently it's a-newer tech and they are probably far more worried about people being stuck in a resolution that gives no image on the tv where was almost all tvs take any of the 18 stack formats... it actually does the same thing for 1080p when you start a 1080p program...
> 
> I can't recall if the c61k outputs everything in 4k... does it?


No, the C61K outputs in whichever resolution you have checked off in the Menu depending on the channel. Assuming you prefer native it will show CBS in 1080i, ESPN in 720p, Ch. 125 in 1080p, and 4K chs. 104-106 in 2160p.

I haven't tested checking only the 4K box to see if it up converts all the channels to 2160p.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BigRedFan said:


> The amazing thing is that DirecTV's C61K is the only 4K HDR hardware giving this headache. I have not had one issue or problem watching any 4K HDR content on my Oppo 203 BD player or on the Apple TV 4. No resolutions ever lost. No HDMI handshakes to worry about, no "it's the TV's fault" blame game, etc.
> 
> Maybe DirecTV should research how Oppo and Apple are able to handle 4K HDR without hassling their customers.


Not sure the comparisons are fair. Probably easier to do what Apple does than what D* has to do. Since 4K became widely accepted D* has obviously struggled with the technology. I have several ATVs and I have problems with them, not 4K problems but they are not perfect either.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

BigRedFan said:


> Maybe DirecTV should research how Oppo and Apple are able to handle 4K HDR without hassling their customers.


Both the Oppo and Apple 4K were designed more recently than the C61K, and use later generation chips, which may have something to do with it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BigRedFan said:


> No, the C61K outputs in whichever resolution you have checked off in the Menu depending on the channel. Assuming you prefer native it will show CBS in 1080i, ESPN in 720p, Ch. 125 in 1080p, and 4K chs. 104-106 in 2160p.
> 
> I haven't tested checking only the 4K box to see if it up converts all the channels to 2160p.


You can only check 1080 and it will output everything in 1080... my question is if you can have it output 1080 signals at 4K, up converting as you said. I don't believe you can... similar to 1080p...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> up converting as you said


so far no one claim it as real feature of C61K


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> You can only check 1080 and it will output everything in 1080... my question is if you can have it output 1080 signals at 4K, up converting as you said. I don't believe you can... similar to 1080p...


I just did the test with the C61K: tried to only check the 4K box and uncheck all the other resolutions to see if I could fool the box to not being able to uncheck the 4K resolution on its own. Tried it with native "on" and later with native "off".

And you were right, it did not work. The C61K menu did not allow the 4K box to be the only resolutions box checked. I had to leave at least one other of the "main" resolutions checked, either 720p or 1080i. It would also not allow 1080p to be checked alone or together with 4K unless 720p or 1080i were checked also.

So even though for years we have been able to get, with native off, all channels upconverted to 1080i (or 720p) the same cannot be done today with 1080p and 2160p.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BigRedFan said:


> I just did the test with the C61K: tried to only check the 4K box and uncheck all the other resolutions to see if I could fool the box to not being able to uncheck the 4K resolution on its own. Tried it with native "on" and later with native "off".
> 
> And you were right, it did not work. The C61K menu did not allow the 4K box to be the only resolutions box checked. I had to leave at least one other of the "main" resolutions checked, either 720p or 1080i. It would also not allow 1080p to be checked alone or together with 4K unless 720p or 1080i were checked also.
> 
> So even though for years we have been able to get, with native off, all channels upconverted to 1080i (or 720p) the same cannot be done today with 1080p and 2160p.


This is as I expected. I don't believe they build their scaler to scale anything to those two higher resolutions. That would require more processing power


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> This is as I expected. I don't believe they build their scaler to scale anything to those two higher resolutions. That would require more processing power


I've never seen anything on my sets that would lead me to believe the Genies can upscale to 1080p, much less 2160p. With the new TV sets why would that be necessary? I agree, altho an upscaled to 1080p YES would be nice.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah DirecTV receivers will scale anything between 480i and 1080i. But anything above that they’re just going to pass through a native resolution that they’re getting street from the satellite.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah DirecTV receivers will scale anything between 480i and 1080i. But anything above that they're just going to pass through a native resolution that they're getting street from the satellite.


But we're talking Genies here. Are they in any way capable of upscaling at least to 1080p? I'd like see that, I get and you get a better picture on most streaming video services on most content from D*.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> This is as I expected. I don't believe they build their scaler to scale anything to those two higher resolutions. That would require more processing power


Scalers are fixed function hardware, they don't use the CPU. Likely the reason it doesn't scale up to 4K is because it was a first gen 4K chipset, and that functionality wasn't included or perhaps didn't work very well and was disabled.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> I agree, altho an upscaled to 1080p YES would be nice.


You have that, when you watch YES on a 1080p TV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Scalers are fixed function hardware, they don't use the CPU. Likely the reason it doesn't scale up to 4K is because it was a first gen 4K chipset, and that functionality wasn't included or perhaps didn't work very well and was disabled.


Do they upscale at all?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> You have that, when you watch YES on a 1080p TV.


What I have there is 720p upscaled to 1080p. Great PQ on closeups, long shots awful. What I want is a 1080p picture upscaled to 2160p. 1080p upscaled looks a lot better than 720p upscaled. I think 1080i upscaled also looks a lot better than the upscaled 720p. Would the PQ be better if the Genies upscaled everything to 1080p? I don't know, I'd have to see it. I do know this: I watch a lot of programming that is done at 720p when D* gets it and what I'm watching is content upscaled by NF and AP to 1080p. That is a lot better than the PQ I see on the same content on D*.

This is not the first time I've tried to get that across. Simply put, the PQ I get on a 1080p set is better than anything I can get on D* (if it is the same content) using NF or AP as the provider. I have no idea if they do something to the content that makes it look better I'm just telling you what I see. And that's on a 1080p set, my last one. Put that same 1080p feed on a 2160 set and I clearly get a better picture than the 1080p set. Hard to make this "simple", perhaps I lack the words. I've spent a lot of money on 4K equipment, I did it for one reason...PQ. I got what I wanted, the why of it doesn't really matter to me. We do have two more 1080p sets in the house, I have no interest in them. I use the last plasma.

Rich


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> Do they upscale at all?
> 
> Rich


The newer ones do, yes. That doesn't mean that functionality is always exposed, especially since all TVs will upscale so there isn't much point.

That's what I was trying to get across when I said you "already have that when you watch YES". YES is broadcast at 720p, and if you watch on a 4K TV it is getting upscaled to 2160p. Whether that happens in two steps with a DVR/etc. upscaling it to 1080p and then your TV upscaling it again to 2160p, or your TV scaling it all the way by itself, is pretty much irrelevant.

One thing to keep in mind when you compare PQ in sports is that the resolution and bit rate isn't the only thing that controls what you see. The focal length of the cameras is important too. Some networks prefer to utilize cameras with a longer focal length - it focuses mostly on what is important (i.e. the ball carrier) while the background (grass, crowd, etc.) is blurred. Others use a shorter focal length which brings the background into sharper focus - but it looks further away as a result.

People who say "this PQ is bad because the grass/crowd is blurred" aren't necessarily seeing what they think. Basically the same thing as the bokeh effect that smartphones started doing the last few years.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> *The newer ones do, yes.* That doesn't mean that functionality is always exposed, especially since all TVs will upscale so there isn't much point


Specifically, which "newer ones"? I have the 44, I see the same picture I see on the 24s.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the concept "depth of focus" exist for centuries when lenses been invented
Depth of focus - Wikipedia


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rich said:


> Specifically, which "newer ones"? I have the 44, I see the same picture I see on the 24s.
> 
> Rich


Newer generation chips for 4K set tops. I was talking about the C61K's lack of scaling, which may be attributed to it using a first gen 4K capable chip. The Tivo Bolt uses a second gen chip, it can be set to upscale everything to 4K. Or in my case since I still have my plasma, upscaled to 1080p.

I don't do that because I see any difference in the upscaling quality, but because channel changes between 720p & 1080i channels are smoother without the TV having to reset to the new resolution.


----------



## Scouser Tommy (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a 4K Samsung 2017 model KS8000 TV with a D* Mini C61K-700 hooked up to it and I have continuously needed to check the 4K box on Display Settings within the Menu to avoid receiving the message "your TV does not support 4K etc ". Called tech support today at D* spoke to a nice guy who had never heard of the problem and he set up for a field based engineer to come out in 9 days time!
I re-read all of the earlier posts and adjusted the C61 menu settings as follows;
Menu-Display Settings-Video- turn Native OFF.
TV Resolutions-CHECK 4K box
Results- 4K channels 104-106 picture is in 4K.
- ALL other channels upscale accordingly to 2160P [Excellent]
-Power TV on or off via D* Genie Remote and 4K box remains checked in TV Resolutions.

Downside- Changing Channel appears to take longer like 3-5 seconds.
.
Hope this helps


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The problem with losing the 4K resolution is "thought to be" a timing issue. With native set on, the TV is taking "too long" to switch on and not responding fast enough to the C61s attempt to handshake. 
Some people like the poster have found setting native "off" makes the TV respond faster and solves the issue. Other with programmable remotes have found that powering the TV to on a few seconds before the C61K also works.

Sounds believable to me. All the posts I have seen with this problem have the two devices switching on simultaneously


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Scouser Tommy said:


> ALL other channels upscale accordingly to 2160P [Excellent]


 -> that would require a clarification - since when C61K begin upscaling SD and HD to UHD ?
Or you mean your TV doing the upscaling ?


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

New HR54 & C61K client install this past Monday, both hooked up to the same LG OLED65 4K UHDTV. I've been watching directly from the HR54 (old habits die hard) and today I switched to the client to watch some 4K. I got a message that my TV doesn't support 4K so the picture is being upscaled to 1080p. I unplugged and replugged the power cable but that didn't fix it. Came here to investigate further, saw this thread and remembered reading it last week. Sure enough, the 4K box was unchecked. I checked it and now the TV is indicating that it's receiving a 2160 HLG HDR BT.2020 picture.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TomF said:


> upscaled to 1080p


actually down-resizing to 1080p


----------



## Scouser Tommy (Mar 26, 2008)

P Smith said:


> -> that would require a clarification - since when C61K begin upscaling SD and HD to UHD ?
> Or you mean your TV doing the upscaling ?


I believe the TV is carrying out the upscaling.
What I can verify is that ALL channels are upscaling to 2160P.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

P Smith said:


> -> that would require a clarification - since when C61K begin upscaling SD and HD to UHD ?
> Or you mean your TV doing the upscaling ?


I had the same question after reading this post. I've already tested this issue and confirmed that the C61K resolutions menu cannot accept only checking the 4K box. The same for the 1080p box. You have to check one other resolution such as 720p or 1080i for the resolutions menu to sign off on your choices. The C61K will not up convert non-4K channels to 2160p. And it does not matter whether you've chosen to have native on or off.

Meanwhile, we continue to have to go into the menu every couple of days and check the 4K box as the C61K continues without fail to un-check the 4K box on its own.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BigRedFan said:


> Meanwhile, we continue to have to go into the menu every couple of days and check the 4K box as the C61K continues without fail to un-check the 4K box on its own.


No, you don't. You just have to ignore the message, as the TV is getting the full 4K signal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> No, you don't. You just have to ignore the message, as the TV is getting the full 4K signal.


any factual base to support the claim ?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> No, you don't. You just have to ignore the message, as the TV is getting the full 4K signal.


Mmm. No it isn't. My tv is reporting 1080p HDR. I recheck to enable 4K


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> No, you don't. You just have to ignore the message, as the TV is getting the full 4K signal.


So, are you saying that when the 4K box is unchecked we should ignore the on-screen message from DirecTV saying that the 4K channel's resolution has been set at 1080p ? And that we should also ignore our TV's resolution feedback reporting that the 4K channels are at 1080p ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You need to go check it when you are going to watch 4K but the rest the time I’d leave it alone...


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I mentioned this checking problem to the tech services rep I was talking to yesterday and she had never heard of this problem. She then checked known issues with the c61k and said that there was no indication that it had been reported. I told her about the many complaints here and other forums over several months. Not a mention according to her. Gloria by the way, with AT&T.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> I mentioned this checking problem to the tech services rep I was talking to yesterday and she had never heard of this problem. She then checked known issues with the c61k and said that there was no indication that it had been reported. I told her about the many complaints here and other forums over several months. Not a mention according to her. Gloria by the way, with AT&T.


They always say that when they don't have an answer/fix. Probably said she's going to send it to "engineering" too?


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

I agrre. Having dealt with them many times over the years I pretty much knew what to expect. They are sending a tech tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon. He will be replacing most if not all of the wiring. Since the box reboots a dozen times a day I think the wiring must be the problem for this scenario.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

BigRedFan said:


> So, are you saying that when the 4K box is unchecked we should ignore the on-screen message from DirecTV saying that the 4K channel's resolution has been set at 1080p ? And that we should also ignore our TV's resolution feedback reporting that the 4K channels are at 1080p ?


I ignore DIRECTV's message as there is no discernible
difference in PQ when I re-check 4K or not. (18 month old 43" Sammy)

Now, if your TV is accurately reporting the resolution it is receiving and displaying, AND you can see a difference, well, of course you'll take the steps to go through the menus one more time.

If those who question this would post their TV model and confirm they can see a difference, that'd be appreciated.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

P Smith said:


> any factual base to support the claim ?


Repeated experiments showing same result.

Admittedly, my statement was too broad. Some say their TV's report differently, but have not performed an actual visual test of the same signal.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I ignore DIRECTV's message as there is no discernible
> difference in PQ when I re-check 4K or not. (18 month old 43" Sammy)
> 
> Now, if your TV is accurately reporting the resolution it is receiving and displaying, AND you can see a difference, well, of course you'll take the steps to go through the menus one more time.
> ...


There is if you are viewing their 4k content. Otherwise there would not be.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> There is if you are viewing their 4k content. Otherwise there would not be.


Perhaps someone has a TV that upscales 1080p to UHD better than a pure UHD feed?
(Yes, I'd say that was impossible ... but I have read some fairly impossible claims in the past.)


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

P Smith said:


> actually down-resizing to 1080p


I just reported what the message said...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> Perhaps someone has a TV that upscales 1080p to UHD better than a pure UHD feed?
> (Yes, I'd say that was impossible ... but I have read some fairly impossible claims in the past.)


I agree. Best PQ I've seen on my 4K sets comes from using a 1080p BD upscaled to 2160p. We do have a lot of 4K iTunes movies but the BDs look a bit better. I've never seen a UHD disc. I'd think a UHD disc would be about as "pure" as you can get.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TomF said:


> Sure enough, the 4K box was unchecked. I checked it and now the TV is indicating that it's receiving a 2160 HLG HDR BT.2020 picture.


this is better then that "reporting" &#8230; what was well known here for months [the message and unchecked 4k box]


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> I agree. Best PQ I've seen on my 4K sets comes from using a 1080p BD upscaled to 2160p. We do have a lot of 4K iTunes movies but the BDs look a bit better. I've never seen a UHD disc. I'd think a UHD disc would be about as "pure" as you can get.
> 
> Rich


Disc is always going to look better than streaming until bitrates go higher


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Disc is always going to look better than streaming until bitrates go higher


that's old news - it's been known DVD doing that way for long time


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

compnurd said:


> Disc is always going to look better than streaming until bitrates go higher


Disc will always look better, because companies won't be willing to use 100 Mbps + bandwidths to get the kind of quality possible from Blu Ray. Raises their bandwidth costs significantly when 99% of customers won't notice or care.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> when 99% of customers won't notice or care.


just curious, how you would estimate the %% if know how many people getting DVD/BRDs to use the difference in PQ ?


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> Disc will always look better, because companies won't be willing to use 100 Mbps + bandwidths to get the kind of quality possible from Blu Ray. Raises their bandwidth costs significantly when 99% of customers won't notice or care.


Best 4K HDR title on hard disc I've seen to date is Planet Earth 2 from the BBC, a visual milestone. Images look almost 3D (but without needing glasses). And the best part is that my Oppo player never disconnects the 4K HDR signal or screw around with its menu settings.... as opposed to the C61K !


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I still have this problem too on my HR54/C61k setup.. almost every time I want to watch 4k programming, I have to go back and manually select 4k in the setup for video solutions.. even 1080i and 1080p are unchecked for whatever reason... only 720p stays checked. This has been going on since the new equipment install in March. When will D* fix this??


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

n3ntj said:


> When will D* fix this??


Soon


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had the HR54/C61K setup for about 3 weeks and have been looking for this problem as I've read here that it has been a problem but the boxes have always remained checked so far in my setup.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> I've had the HR54/C61K setup for about 3 weeks and have been looking for this problem as I've read here that it has been a problem but the boxes have always remained checked so far in my setup.


 Is your set-up for 4K HDR or just for 4K ? Trying to isolate this issue....


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

My TV is 4K. LG has something called HDMI ULTRA HD Deep Color which they claim is HDR and it is enabled on my TV but DirecTV still says my TV doesn't support HDR in the HDR test.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> My TV is 4K. LG has something called HDMI ULTRA HD Deep Color which they claim is HDR and it is enabled on my TV but DirecTV still says my TV doesn't support HDR in the HDR test.


If your TV does not specifically say HDR then it does not have it.
Give us the model number and we can check it out.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Link: 55UH6550


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

b4pjoe said:


> Link: 55UH6550
> 
> View attachment 29495


Definitely HDR TV set


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

That is what I thought but the DirecTV HDR test says otherwise. And this TV is an approved DirecTV set.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I have the Sony XBR49X900F and C61K and having the same problem.

The 4K option is always getting unchecked and my TV is HDR and Dolby Vision


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> That is what I thought but the DirecTV HDR test says otherwise. And this TV is an approved DirecTV set.


HDR Yes.. But does not look like it supports HLG HDR which is what Directv uses


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

compnurd said:


> HDR Yes.. But does not look like it supports HLG HDR which is what Directv uses


Directv isn't who is using/choosing HLG, it is the networks. Which has always been the plan, HLG is designed for live broadcast.

Stuff like Dolby is designed for movies and other static content. I think there's a newer version of HDR10 designed for broadcast workflow but it remains to be seen if it will be adopted.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

compnurd said:


> HDR Yes.. But does not look like it supports HLG HDR which is what Directv uses


So does that mean that my "DirecTV Ready" TV can't play 4K content? I only ask that because if I watch 4K content on channel 104 I see no difference to something that is 1080 or even 720 resolution.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

A quick observation: I have not touched the “off” buttons on my HR54 and C61k remotes for more than a week on the assumption there would be no further requirement to check the 4k box before viewing programs on channels 104 and 106. In the event, it has remained checked on some occasions but not at other times, mandating manual entry of that resolution.

A new anomaly recently has presented itself: the “exit” button on my C61k remote will not permit me to leave the grid screen but works normally in all other circumstances. As a result, I now must move from the grid to, say, “menu” before pressing “exit.” Wonder if anyone else has encountered this issue?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Directv isn't who is using/choosing HLG, it is the networks. Which has always been the plan, HLG is designed for live broadcast.
> 
> Stuff like Dolby is designed for movies and other static content. I think there's a newer version of HDR10 designed for broadcast workflow but it remains to be seen if it will be adopted.


That is incorrect. Directv is choosing to use HLG. During the Olympics both Comcast and my cable company used HDR10 for there 4K broadcasts


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b4pjoe said:


> So does that mean that my "DirecTV Ready" TV can't play 4K content? I only ask that because if I watch 4K content on channel 104 I see no difference to something that is 1080 or even 720 resolution.


Play 4K yes. play it in HDR no


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Blitz68 said:


> I have the Sony XBR49X900F and C61K and having the same problem.
> 
> The 4K option is always getting unchecked and my TV is HDR and Dolby Vision


Welcome to the club ! I've given up trying to fix it and so have all the techs who have come here to look at it.

What I do whenever I want to watch the 4K channels is I go to the Menu settings first and check the 4K box since most of the time the C61K has unchecked it on its own. This saves me the aggravation of getting the on-screen message that the 4K channel is airing in 1080p "because my TV does not support 4K."


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a 2018 Samsung QLED. I keep getting the "you TV does not support 4K" message. My workaround is to red button reboot the C61K then I get 4K until the next time the TV and DTV are powered on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JerseyBoy said:


> I have a 2018 Samsung QLED. I keep getting the "you TV does not support 4K" message. My workaround is to red button reboot the C61K then I get 4K until the next time the TV and DTV are powered on.


or make a macro on your remote: turn on TV; delay [Ns] for its booting; turn on C61k. Problem solved.


----------



## skriefal (Feb 11, 2008)

This issue is not limited to 4K or to the C61K. The same thing has been happening with my "2K" C51 for quite some time. Nearly every time I turn on the system the C51 has unchecked all resolutions above 480P - claiming that those resolutions are unavailable/unsupported. A reboot/reset of the C51 resolves this but only for that viewing session. Turning on the TV first doesn't help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

skriefal said:


> Turning on the TV first doesn't help.


what delay been between fully booted TV and turning on the C51 ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

skriefal said:


> This issue is not limited to 4K or to the C61K. The same thing has been happening with my "2K" C51 for quite some time. Nearly every time I turn on the system the C51 has unchecked all resolutions above 480P - claiming that those resolutions are unavailable/unsupported. A reboot/reset of the C51 resolves this but only for that viewing session. Turning on the TV first doesn't help.


Try pressing and holding the EXIT button on your remote to change the Receiver to HD mode. Repeating this process will change it to SD mode.


----------



## skriefal (Feb 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> what delay been between fully booted TV and turning on the C51 ?


I don't turn off the C51 - have never had a reason to do so. I turn off the TV and the A/V receiver. Turning on the TV before the A/V receiver (or vice versa) doesn't seem to alter the results.

I turned off HDMI-CEC on the C51 this morning. Perhaps that'll help - in the past I've found that HDMI-CEC is usually a troublemaker.



jimmie57 said:


> Try pressing and holding the EXIT button on your remote to change the Receiver to HD mode. Repeating this process will change it to SD mode.


I tried that already. The on-screen prompts state that it's changing between SD/HD modes but it doesn't actually do anything.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

skriefal said:


> I don't turn off the C51 - have never had a reason to do so. I turn off the TV and the A/V receiver. Turning on the TV before the A/V receiver (or vice versa) doesn't seem to alter the results.
> 
> I turned off HDMI-CEC on the C51 this morning. Perhaps that'll help - in the past I've found that HDMI-CEC is usually a troublemaker.
> 
> I tried that already. The on-screen prompts state that it's changing between SD/HD modes but it doesn't actually do anything.


If NATIVE is set to OFF I would not expect it to do anything. Did you check the resolutions when it said it was I HD mode ? You might need to recheck them. I run Native ON and just check the 720p and 1080i resolutions.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

"Soon" can be interpreted widely..


----------



## skriefal (Feb 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> If NATIVE is set to OFF I would not expect it to do anything. Did you check the resolutions when it said it was I HD mode ? You might need to recheck them. I run Native ON and just check the 720p and 1080i resolutions.


The Exit key trick doesn't work. The non-480P resolutions remain unselectable ("TV doesn't support") after switching to SD mode and back to HD mode.

Disabling HDMI-CEC ("HDMI Control") also doesn't work. Nor does disabling Native mode or Power Saving.

Guess I'll need to look into replacing the C51s. But given what has been stated in this thread I'm not certain that C61s will be any better.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

skriefal said:


> The Exit key trick doesn't work. The non-480P resolutions remain unselectable ("TV doesn't support") after switching to SD mode and back to HD mode.
> 
> Disabling HDMI-CEC ("HDMI Control") also doesn't work. Nor does disabling Native mode or Power Saving.
> 
> Guess I'll need to look into replacing the C51s. But given what has been stated in this thread I'm not certain that C61s will be any better.


I think most of the complaints in this thread are about the "k" model of the c61.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> "Soon" can be interpreted widely..


Truth! It's been like this for a few months now.

Rich


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I think most of the complaints in this thread are about the "k" model of the c61.


Yes, I have the c61k model.


----------

